

Httpbin.org: JSON Responses to HTTP Requests - kenneth_reitz
http://httpbin.org

======
arturadib
For a local alternative try an HTTP sniffer. I personally use HTTP Scoop on my
Mac, which does the job pretty well: <http://www.tuffcode.com/>

(I am not affiliated with TuffCode or any other HTTP sniffer).

